# Now That’s More Like It! – Freshwater 4/22/10



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Great report and pics Hammer!!


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

It ain't over til the fat lady sings. 

It was an absolutely great fishing day wasted at work. :'(
Glad you guys got to enjoy it with some nice fish....and a free meal.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

That's a great fish. Congrats!!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

nice bass there hammer, and wtg in the home stretch on your little wager, but remember, just like there's no cryin' in baseball, there's no losers in fishing   cept maybe for us guys that had to work yesterday.  :-[


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

ok so i'm a loser cause i worked yesterday  but you my fine sir are most definitely a winner with a nice bass like that  nice work scoring all the way around i feel bad for bobs wallet though  ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies guys, but just so you know, I worked a full 8 hour day after we finished fishing. So add me to the list of "losers" that worked yesterday.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Thanks for all the replies guys, but just so you know, I worked a full 8 hour day after we finished fishing. So add me to the list of "losers" that worked yesterday.


ok Jeff, I don't feel so bad now.  

btw, did you try the long rod too?


----------



## Big_Fish (Dec 10, 2006)

Very nice fish


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> did you try the long rod too?


No Eric, I didn't that day, but I did today. I'll have a report up in a little while. 



> Very nice fish


Thanks!


----------



## Noxicfish (Dec 15, 2009)

Never can get tired of a nice largemouth or a couple that is, nice job


----------

